# Colonoscopy anyone?



## mauramac

Now I know we are all friends on here and pretty much talk about everything but this could be a step too far so I wont be offended if you don't want to join in.

I have to go and have the dreaded colonoscopy next Tuesday 14th April and I'm already so nervous I can't eat.

This will be my 3rd one since 1998 I have to drink the awful bowel prep stuff on Monday and then drive up to hosp the following day - thank God the van has a loo in it :roll: 

Wouldn't it be great if there was an easier way to have your bowel looked at 8O


----------



## carolgavin

Oh gawd nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! That Dulcolax or whatever they call it is a killer and why does it only work when one is on way to hospital and not before................................................

Ooooooooooh muchos luck and remember don't clench ones buttocks cos that makes it worserer, and ask for plenty plenty plenty sedation, or scream louder that always works..................................... 8O 8O 8O


----------



## pippin

Apparently the f*rting afterwards is the embarrasing bit!


----------



## Spacerunner

I had the similar Sygmoidoscopy some years ago as part of area research.

They actually wired up a 28" TV so you could see what was happening. Very interesting, just thanked my lucky stars they weren't using a Panasonic HandyCam 8O .

It did however tick off one of my life time achievments by allowing me to see up my own 'duck-run'.
Other life time's acheivments not yet realised are making the headlines in the News of the World and starring in a tasteful porn film.
Such things were the constant source of conversation when spending long times at sea :lol: :lol: 

Good luck with your impending op, try not to laugh too much it spoils the doctor's aim!!


----------



## Bob45

I am due to have my third colonoscopy in just over 12 months as part of a checkup process. Thankful for them for the first one identified a pre cancerous tumour. Not a subject we men like to talk about but if it saves your life surely it is worth it?
It is after all only one day before staying close to a loo followed by a few days of feeling slightly out of sorts.
Anyway keep your pecker up!!

Bob


----------



## Penquin

Good luck to you, I ope it all goes well and that you do manage to relax beforehand. Having spoken to some of the staff who administer such things your apprehension sounds to be a very widespread experience!

Not one of life's pleasure I have experienced yet! 

Thinking of you.


----------



## Briarose

Hi my Husband has to have a colonoscopy every few years, we call that horrible white stuff crapalax :wink: 

We hate the day before more than the day he has to have it done etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oooh loads of fun, especially if't it the full monty not just a quick look, it's OK mate, don't worry your head over it, they give you a relaxing drug a few minutes before you go in and apart from a slight pushing sensation at your anus, you won't be aware of anything physical at all, I don't even remember anything after that, it's like I wasn't there, but not out of it, I just felt nothing, it's the drug they give you to "clear you out" which is the horrible bit, but you need to take it, just don't stray too far from a toilet, it's not like an enema it does sneak up on you though. DO NOT GO TO WORK after taking these two (in my case) tablets. don't wear anything you're fond of either :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's nothing really, don't let anyone wind you up.

Sorry if it's a bit graphic, but you did ask.

Kev.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Don't have any such experience or tales to tell but just want to wish you well.


Chris


----------



## bigbazza

Just as I thought Kev, an expert on SH1T :lol:


----------



## mauramac

sorry - seem to have a bit of a blip on this post


----------



## mauramac

WOW....that was quick, so many of you so quickly....thanks for responses.

I particlarly liked Bob45 "keep your pecker up" :lol:

I did say this will be my 3rd one since 1998 so I know what to expect on the build up to it....hateful bloody stuff but it's the nerves getting to me now and just wanted to talk to someone really. I knew I could rely on MHF'ers to cheer me up.

I have to take 2 Dulcolax on Sunday then 2 sachets of Picolax on Monday and staying near a toilet is something I found out the hard way on my first experience of this over 10 years ago.

I ended up sitting on the bathroom floor in the early hours of the morning that time. I just couldn't be bothered to get back into bed only to have to drag myself out again and run to the loo 5 minutes later.

That time the laxative prep was awful - like glue that just wouldn't stay down and tasted like foul swamp stuff. Picolax is easier to get down but still goes through you like a forest fire.

I'm fairly lucky in that we have private health insurance so get to go to nice hospital but it is much further away from home than local NHS hosp. They give me sedation called Propofol which puts you right out so no having to watch any TV horrors - but I do get photos 8O

Read this - it's brilliant:
http://www.traveljunkies.net/seethis.html


----------



## WSandME

Anyone going for a colonoscopy would be well advised to read this:

Effects of Picolax

I read it just before I had my procedure, and it is a valuable resource.

On second thoughts - it's worth reading even if you *aren't* scheduled!


----------



## crimpleken

*colonoscopy anyone*

Hi , A colonoscopy is a truly horrible experience, however there is a positive side to this. I had to have a colonoscopy but it found a tumour in my bowel and because it found it early i was able to have all the necessary treatments i.e. surgery chemo, and radio therapy in good time and am now free of cancer. So the colonoscopy brought me a very positive result.
Try not to worry too much and I hope like me you will get a very positive and pleasing result.
Good luck Crimple ken


----------



## Raine

*been there done that oooooooo*

hi, just to say will be thinking of you, and sending up a prayer! I had one done, and it is amazing to see! Sometimes its warmer to stay in the bath, if it really plays yer tummy up, one good thing tho, the nerves really CLEAN you out,

Its good to be back peeps, caravan ok for the season, and LOVE the jetski, just not the one place all the time, tho the travel and sea were great!!!!


----------



## Pusser

I had my bum Bupa'ed and it was a non event. They gave me a whack of the date rape drug derivative and I knew nothing about it until I woke up in bed. I had been asleep two hours but thought I had woken up straight afterwards.
The stuff they gave me was horrendous to drink due to quantity and taste but it worked fine for me.

However, I had to have a scan and had more stuff but this time it was just two small drinks and it had the same affect as the gallons I had to drink before. It was also not so savage.


Ask for the date rape drug and it is as though nothing has happened and you cannot even remember who it was up your bottom.  

Just wish this stuff had been around when I was 17 and joining my first ship.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer

You (and all of us that have been through it) know what it is like and you are right it is the anticipation that it worse than the actual procedure and as others have said it may well safe your life. Well ok the picolax is pretty dire......

The other positive is that as you are not allowed to eat before hand and don't feel much like it afterwards just think how much weight you can lose!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wait til they decide the exhaust gasket is suss, and they want to do a pressure test, that one is seriously horrible, induced farts,  sorry nurse parp,   really sorry nurse, me and my bottom couldn't wait to get out of there.

Kev


----------



## passionwagon

Just bear in mind some people do this for fun at parties and pay!!!!!!!!! :wink: ps Better to find out now than have a serious problem in future years.


----------



## locovan

Hi
I havent had it and hope I never will but that doesnt stop me from wishing you luck and to tell you to-- think of England. 8O 
Well maybe not England thats going down the toilet as well :lol: :lol: 
Best of luck
Mavis


----------



## mauramac

Thanks Mavis and everyone for your best wishes and laughs, I knew this was the place to come to for help with the old nerves :lol: 

I know my ottytrain2:

is going to be nfire: 

and there will be plenty of :badairday:

and :wickedfart: 

with hours and hours on the ottytrain5: 

but as long as I'm not ukeright: :sign11:

then I'll try not to :crybaby:


----------



## oldenstar

I suppose my experience a few years ago was better, in so far that I only went to the hospital to see a consultant, re IBS.

He was just about to say goodbye, then asked about my parents and on being told that my father died from cancer of the nether regions, decided on the spot that I should have the personal reversing camera!

So, next room, clothes off and dreaded front-only gown donned, enema imparted.

Why oh why is the toilet then across a busy public corridor, together with the dread that someone could be in it.  

Anyway procedure was then done (no sort of anaesthetic for me BTW), and I found the actual camera part not bad. The discomfort is caused by the air blown in first, which causes cramps and bloating of course.

If I had been on a motorbike I could have got home without the engine!!

Anyway, best of luck Mauramac-bet the 15th can't come soon enough!

Paul


----------



## Briarose

mauramac said:


> WOW....that was quick, so many of you so quickly....thanks for responses.
> 
> I particlarly liked Bob45 "keep your pecker up" :lol:
> 
> I did say this will be my 3rd one since 1998 so I know what to expect on the build up to it....hateful bloody stuff but it's the nerves getting to me now and just wanted to talk to someone really. I knew I could rely on MHF'ers to cheer me up.
> 
> I have to take 2 Dulcolax on Sunday then 2 sachets of Picolax on Monday and staying near a toilet is something I found out the hard way on my first experience of this over 10 years ago.
> 
> I ended up sitting on the bathroom floor in the early hours of the morning that time. I just couldn't be bothered to get back into bed only to have to drag myself out again and run to the loo 5 minutes later.
> 
> That time the laxative prep was awful - like glue that just wouldn't stay down and tasted like foul swamp stuff. Picolax is easier to get down but still goes through you like a forest fire.
> 
> I'm fairly lucky in that we have private health insurance so get to go to nice hospital but it is much further away from home than local NHS hosp. They give me sedation called Propofol which puts you right out so no having to watch any TV horrors - but I do get photos 8O
> 
> Read this - it's brilliant:
> http://www.traveljunkies.net/seethis.html


 Hi my Husband has now had three or four colonoscopies but he has never had to take Dulcolax just the crapalax on the day before the colonoscopy.

He did once have a private appointment and on that occasion they just gave him a enema on the day, he honestly feels that the crapolax is the worst part of the whole thing, well that and not being able to eat etc.


----------



## olley

Hi all but one of mine were when I had an ileostomy bag, so no bowl prep needed. :lol: 

Most painful part is when they ram the probe up and take wad of bum hairs with it, don't half make your eyes water. 8O

Olley


----------



## HarleyDave

*Right up your b*m*

Been there - done that - actually my next appt. must be quite soon...

Anyway - I had to drive home so no pre med for me

The pictures on the widescreen telly were great and they caught a polyp and cut it out while they were in there - exciting or what??

Now I am on the "regular exam roster" so I will be going back for seconds and "t*rds"

It's not as bad as people say - but that stainless snake feels like it's about a metre long - and it's cold - Brrrr!!!!

Cheers (and don't clench - until later...)

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy

And I thought you had one for sale :jerk: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## 1946

Don't take any notice of all those crybabies !! 
It is not that bad .

I too had one done and just like Olley, while I had the ileostomy bag.
I watched it together with the doctor on the screen and we cheered when it reached the ileostomy.

Good luck

Maddie


----------



## Pusser

I have my cat scan of my bowels on CD if anyone is interested in a copy. Only £3 plus postage and packing.

I should have put this in the for sale section but I believe this to be topical.

There are so many slides taken that I feel there are simply days of pleasure to be had for such a miserly sum. 8) 

I also believe that this will increase in value due to the fact that I have the longest tranverse colon ever seen by my consultant.  So long, the consultants camera could not go around the corner and down the other side. Hence the additonal cat scan.

I ..... am a medical marvel; destined for the annals of the Lancet available in all good bookshops. 8) 

Get your copy now. 8O


----------



## SaddleTramp

pippin said:


> Apparently the f*rting afterwards is the embarrasing bit!


I cannot remember it, But I MUST have had one if that is a by product. !!!!!!!!


----------



## pippin

Pusser - _destined for the *annals* of the Lancet_

Surely that should be the *anals* of the Lancet!!!!!


----------



## Pusser

pippin said:


> Pusser - _destined for the *annals* of the Lancet_
> 
> Surely that should be the *anals* of the Lancet!!!!!


I tried not to cheapen this topic by using coarse language. I believe annals means internal or perhaps I should have used annual if my case comes up in the Jumbo Christmas edition of the Lancet. 8)


----------



## mauramac

Personally I was rather hoping Pusser would oblige with his normal wit and unique style :lol: - and why does it surprise me that he has the longest transverse colon ever seen 8O ....when I think of all his escapades on porta pottis and MH loos over the time I've known him, nothing should surprise me.

I must admit I was a bit concerned when they gave me Dulcolax to take before the Picolax - this is the first time they have done this. Not sure why except they say the bowel must be totally clear to get good pictures. I can't help wondering why an enema or colonic irrigation isn't used for these procedures all the time - must be far easier for the patient. I know NHS don't have the resources but you would think Private hosps would. I will ask my specialist next week - thats if I can speak....normally all saliva has gone and tongue sticking to roof of mouth with pure fear by then.


I have had a polyp removed as well - in 1998. Thankfully it was a tiny one and came back negative. Reason for regular Colonoscopies is family history and the polyp was an adenomous polyp - which has the ability to change to the harmful type, apparantly some never do and some like mine can change but there's no way of knowing so they whip them all off just to be sure.

I'm so grateful for all your comments - thanks a lot. I know I keep saying it but it does help knowing how many others have gone through same experience and a lot have far worse to worry about. I'm trying not to be a big baby, I can cope with the prep and the scope but it's wondering if all is OK or not that gets to me. To be honest I don't think I ever got over losing the best Dad in the world to cancer when I was only 17 and I'm now about the same age as he was when he died. 

So, thanks again you lot, you keep my 'pecker' well and truly UP :lol:


----------



## mauramac

*All done today *

Hi again everyone
Just a quick message of thanks to everyone for their kind wishes and advice leading up to today.

All went well and got the all clear for another 5 years. Had a few unpleasant moments with the Picolax yesterday but "its all behind me now"....... sorry bad pun.

I've made some notes this time so that in 5 years time I can look back and see how it all went. I suppose the more you do these things the better you get to know how to deal with it but seriously yesterday I thought I'm never doing this again.

Anyway, I'm off to put my feet up now and relax...that's if I can remember how to do that :wink:

You really are a lovely bunch of people, and I'm very grateful for all your messages.

Maura xx


----------



## Rapide561

*Colonoscopy*

Hi

Last Sunday, I had to take "Picolax" and whilst Googling the product, this thread popped up as one of the most relevant!

*For the purpose of anyone having a colonoscopy, here is an account of events. If you are not interested, are squeamish or are likely to go "Ughhhhhh", then please move on. Note this is not medical advice or opinion, it is what I did/had etc. All advise must come from the appropriate source - hospital, surgeon, doctor etc*

My procedure, a colonoscopy was carried out on a Monday morning, but "preparation" for me started on the previous Saturday. Of course, every case may be different and so you should follow the guidance/advice from the hospital/surgeon. I asked a few questions about the procedure and it is basically a flexible camera with a light on the end so the surgical team can see inside. I think the machine can also blow air into the patient so that the area can be slightly enlarged to give a better view.

Saturday before procedure - altered diet and light foods only - such as fish, mashed potato, digestive biscuits, no salad or veg.

Sunday morning - first Picolax sachet. This had no effect on me what so ever. Several hours later - second Picolax sachet. Shortly afterwards, the motions started. It might be worth ensuring you have the softest brand of loo roll available and moist botty/baby wipes! The motions are "manageable" but do not venture out! Stay near the loo etc. The motions continued throughout the day and early evening. Also, no food for me on Sunday! Plenty of liquids, water, very diluted pop, black tea etc

Monday morning - a small drink of water at least two hours before hospital appointment.

Hospital - usual checking etc etc, blood pressure, temperature...

Procedure - I had a general anaesthetic for this. This is quite unusual by all accounts, but it was my choice. Usually sedation is used.

Afterwards - wake up on a bed and then me being greedy, coffee, more coffee, food, chocolate pudding, coffee, banana etc

I was allowed home a few hours after waking up.

The side effects of the procedure apear to be bloating and wind - dispensed by burping and other methods.

Nothing to worry about.

I was more concerned about the procedure preparation - notably the lack of food, but it is quite bearable.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm

There you go Russell. I did say there was nothing to fret about. I think I said that... :? 

It sounds as if it all went well. Did they find any treasure? :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Brill its all over and there was nothing serious xx


----------



## an99uk

*Colonoscopy*

I got this from this site ages ago and it still makes me laugh


----------



## mauramac

Hi Russell
Well done on getting through the procedure with such ease and I'm so pleased the results were good. Such a relief isn't it?

I think the effects of the Picolax or whatever bowel prep you have to take vary enormously from person to person. For me it is a real trial by fire (literally) as unfortunately I have the sort of digestive system that is oversensitive and reacts quite violently with this sort of laxative. The Doctors are aware of it but there is no alternative available at the moment as the bowel has to be totally clean in order to get a good look at all the nooks and crannies. I keep hoping that a new prep will be discovered......soon!
I was given Propofol as a sedative and find it works brilliantly, I go to sleep and dont remember a thing until they are waking me up about 45 minutes later - however I did get a bit of a scare when I read it was the drug that appears to have killed Michael Jackson 8O 
The Sigmoidoscopy procedure is often carried out at the preliminary consultation and is not that bad at all, apart from having a lot of air puffed up your back passage which obviously has to make it's way out again............usually in a crowded place 8O 
It was during this exam that my polyp was found (and painlessly removed).
Can I just put out a plea for anyone out there but especially the men who seem more reluctant to talk about this than the ladies, to please go and get checked out if they have any symptoms whatsoever. It is embarrassing but who cares if it saves your life.


----------



## Briarose

Hi ref picolax please read my recent topic.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...-info-for-anyone-due-to-have-colonoscopy.html Hubby found this so much better......he was actually praised at the hospital, for how clear and easy to see his bowels were. He was very good and followed the instructions exactly as they said. The nurse said a lot of people don't.


----------

